# Hello from Dover, DE



## HookerTF160 (Nov 30, 2008)

Greetings everyone. I`m a 45 yo guy with a lifelong love of aviation, and in particular, WW2 aircraft. Although I no longer work in the industry,(I miss it a lot), I have an A&P license and was an enlisted aircrew member on CH and MH-47`s in the Army. Great site you have here, I look forward to learning more about this fascinating period of aviation. 

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## Wurger (Nov 30, 2008)

Hello Tom,

Greetings form Poland and welcome to the forum.Stay with us longer , please don't be one post member and enjoy.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 30, 2008)

Welcome to the family Tom....enjoy the ride!


----------



## Airframes (Nov 30, 2008)

Hello Tom, and welcome from a somewhat cold England!


----------



## HookerTF160 (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks for the warm (and quick) welcome. I have to say that it is amazing that people from Poland and the UK were the first to welcome me, as these two lands are where my family roots are....thanks again.


----------



## v2 (Nov 30, 2008)

Hi Tom!

Welcome from Cracow!


----------



## ccheese (Nov 30, 2008)

Hi Tom. Welcome to the forum. I get up to Dover about twice a year, to go
to "the downs". I usually stay at Dover AFB, as I am retired Navy. Maybe
we could get together for dinner some time.

Charles


----------



## Airframes (Nov 30, 2008)

Ah! So you're a British Pole, or is it a Polish Brit!!? Enjoy the place, it's a nice world-wide 'family'.


----------



## Njaco (Nov 30, 2008)

Welcome Tom from about 40 miles north of you! Been to Dover a few times. I shop in DE because taxes here in NJ are too much!


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 30, 2008)

Welcome.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 30, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## rochie (Nov 30, 2008)

welcome tom


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 30, 2008)

Where you with the 160th? Campbell or Hunter? I am a former US Army Blackhawk Crew Chief. I used to want to go 160th but never did. I have a few friends with the 160th at Campbell and Hunter though.


----------



## HookerTF160 (Nov 30, 2008)

Hello, yes I was with them from `83 to `90 at Campbell. It was an awesome experience and one that I`ll always treasure....many good times and interesting missions. I sure do miss it a lot.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 30, 2008)

HookerTF160 said:


> Hello, yes I was with them from `83 to `90 at Campbell. It was an awesome experience and one that I`ll always treasure....many good times and interesting missions. I sure do miss it a lot.



I miss the crewing as well. I am an A&P and still work at the same airfield that I crewed out of here in Germany as a civilian. Every time a Hawk flies by, I get a bit sentimental.


----------



## seesul (Nov 30, 2008)

Hello Tom!
Greeting form Czech Republic8)


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 1, 2008)

G'day Tom, welcome from down under.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 1, 2008)

and another G'day....welcome mate!


----------



## HookerTF160 (Dec 3, 2008)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I miss the crewing as well. I am an A&P and still work at the same airfield that I crewed out of here in Germany as a civilian. Every time a Hawk flies by, I get a bit sentimental.



I did the same thing after I ETS`d. I worked for Dyncorp at Campbell and Saudi Arabia. Being sentimental myself, I know exactly what you mean. I only see a few Chinooks a year, but actually get choked up at times.


----------



## HookerTF160 (Dec 3, 2008)

Again, thanks everyone for welcoming me. I`ve been poking around the site and feel like a kid in a candy store .


----------



## Messy1 (Dec 7, 2008)

Greetings! Thank you fo your service to your country. Thanks to all our veterans on here as well!


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 7, 2008)

Enjoy the Wonka bars.

Welcome


----------



## Denahue (Dec 8, 2008)

Greetings, and welcome to the site.


----------



## Njaco (Dec 8, 2008)

Wonka Bars!!!?? Where are the Wonka Bars??!! How come nobody never tells me nothing!!!


----------

